# Greetings!



## Nikkiburr (May 19, 2007)

Hello all! I'm new here, though not new to pet forums at all. I'm a member of several rat forums and a dog forum, so this is just another to add to the list. I'm a sophomore in college and my family's got three cats - Coco, Nips, and Nonni. Coco's 12 years old, a female tortoiseshell we adopted from a shelter when I was in 2nd grade. When I was in 3rd grade Coco had a litter of kittens (I am fully aware of the stupidity on our part of allowing that to happen, but my parents wanted us kids to 'witness the miracle of birth,' and while it was extremely irresponsible at least we made sure we had homes lined up beforehand). She had a litter of 7, all males; Nips was one of them. He was the only one in the litter who we couldn't find a home for so we kept him as well as the runt, Milo, who we wanted to keep from the beginning. Sadly, Milo passed away a year later due to kidney failure...though he'd always had a lot of health issues...I guess Coco knew what she was doing when she ignored him as a kitten  Two years ago we adopted Nonni from some friends of the family who foster cats on a regular basis - one of the cats they had gave birth to a litter of 5 little kittens and Nonni was one of them. They adopted one of Coco's kittens (and still have him today), so we took one of theirs 

And I know at every pet forum pictures is always a requirement for the newcomers, and I can guarantee you that pictures are not something I lack. I am a photoaholic proud of it!


First we have Coco:














































And now Nips, the fat doofy clown of the bunch:














































And last but not least, Nonni, or as we like to call him, The Great Nonnificus!






















































[/img]


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty kitties you got there!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Nikki!

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Nikki, and welcome. Your cats are so pretty!  Each has its own personality, I know!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I love your photos!! Welcome.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Welcome! Your cats are gorgeous! I especially love the pics of Coco... such a beauty


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are some beautiful kitties. Welcome to Cat Forum :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! great pics of beautiful kittys! petts & purrs from my four


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, your pictures are so clear and I love the close-ups. What a gorgeous group of kitties!


----------



## RedXIII (May 23, 2007)

Wow, I especially love Coco. What an amazing looking cat.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Gorgeous kitties, and nice photography too!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome! your cats are beautiful


----------

